

The Galaxy Note confirms it: people want larger screens - thomholwerda
http://www.osnews.com/story/25750/The_Galaxy_Note_confirms_it_people_want_larger_screens

======
uslic001
Several people I work with use the iPhone but complain the screen is too small
to read the type without reading glasses and they all wish Apple would come
out with an iPhone with a bigger screen like the Galaxy Note. Some of them
have actually changed to the Galaxy Note for just this reason. Apple is
missing out on a large number of baby boomers who would prefer a larger
screen.

